# logger output changed in 12.0?



## rotor (Feb 5, 2019)

I use logger extensively in scripts to log to syslog and print to the console.  The format seems to have changed with my recent upgrade from 11.2 to 12.0.

11.2:

% logger -t 123 -s test
123: test

12.0:

# logger -t 123 -s test
123 3666 - - test


I also notice that the syslogd format in, for example, /var/log/messages has changed, and all my logfile scanners no longer work properly.

I looked through the release notes, and the only thing I found with the letters "syslog" in it was a mention of something about `newsyslog`. 

Did I miss a memo?


----------



## SirDice (Feb 5, 2019)

This probably has something to do with it: https://reviews.freebsd.org/D14926


----------



## rotor (Feb 5, 2019)

SirDice said:


> This probably has something to do with it: https://reviews.freebsd.org/D14926



Thanks for the pointer.  I'm a bit surprised that such a significant change wasn't more prominent in the release notes.

It's nice that `syslogd` has the `-O` option now, allowing the specification of different log record formats.  That'll make it easier for me to return the format to what I expect.    I had been patching `syslogd` to obtain the microsecond time resolution, but now that seems to be in place already, so I'll probably just add a format to remove the junk at the beginning of the record before the date/time.

Thanks again for the pointer.


----------

